# Come On You Orrible Little Monsters



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Monsters on parade



















Regards Pete


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Hi All
> 
> Monsters on parade
> 
> ...


 :tongue2:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Really cool. I have my OM on now and love it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a line up :notworthy:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> What a line up :notworthy:


I agree. :notworthy:

Here's mine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > What a line up :notworthy:
> ...


 :cry2: Your playing into Shawns hands :cry2:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good on the lumpy John. I was going to try that. Ended up just keeping it on the origional bracelet. But fancied a change so now on the orange zulu as you can see. Great combo IMO.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

michaelh said:


> Looks good on the lumpy John. I was going to try that. Ended up just keeping it on the origional bracelet. But fancied a change so now on the orange zulu as you can see. Great combo IMO.


Thanks Mike, I had mine on an orange zulu for a while, but it was just too much for me, swap over now between the lumpy and a black rhino.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:shutup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> :shutup:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

What took you so long Mac 



mach 0.0013137 said:


> :shutup:


You missed an opportunity .... perfect line up for a firing squad :lol: 



PhilM said:


> What a line up :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Robert said:


> What took you so long Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEIKO BULLETS h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> :shutup:


Well done Mac, that's couldn't have been easy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> What a line up :notworthy:


+1

and as this is turning into a gratuitous monster photo posting thread, here's mine 










Andrew


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Why not...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > :shutup:
> ...


It wasn`t


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

To think that I nabbed a genuine OM for Â£50 when they first came out (on our favourite auction site) and sold it on for not much more... ho hum. They look great on the orange NATO... :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bm is my second beater - if i ever manage to kill my invicta. but i really like both. flipped my om months back.

my only niggles might be the crown guard and the movement - as i don't wear it every day would prefer something hand wind-able.

are there any other movements that could be easily swapped into replace the 7s26?


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

mutley said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > What a line up :notworthy:
> ...


LOL :lol:

And here's mine...

















Hey! - we must have the same couch  :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: and macs not even shouting

yet!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Graphite said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


 h34r: No, that is your couch, I took it when I popped in to see your missus


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

mutley said:


> Graphite said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Graphite said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Reminds me of a cricket 'sledging' story which is wholly inappropriate on this part of the forum and at this time of the morning, but very funny nonetheless (sorry mods if it really shouldn't be here). Taken from the Observer sports pages...

"Sledging makes the game more competitive, more intense and often much more entertaining. McGrath, widely regarded as the best sledger in world cricket, met his match in Zimbabwe's rather chubby Eddo Brandes when he shouted: 'Oi, Brandes, why are you so ******* fat?' Brandes simply smirked and replied: 'Because every time I shag your wife, Glenn, she gives me another cookie.'

:lol: :lol:

fftopic: Back to the thread... Eddo Brandes sounds like the kind of man that would wear and Orange Monster :notworthy:


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

mutley said:


> Graphite said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


 :lol: LOL - Nice one... BUT! you are very easily confused... If you look at the pictures carefully, you will see...

That it is in Fact - your couch, your watch... and you popped in to see your own missus by accident :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Graphite said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Graphite said:
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

